# 1990 nissan p/u braking



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a 1990 nissan p/u and every time I have to brake I have to pump the brake pedal at least 10 times before I get any pressure to stop and I have already replaced the booster and valve assembly and I have bleed the brakes twice so if any body can help me that would be great.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

is the brake fluid going down in the reservoir??? bad master cylinder???


----------



## nissan-p/u (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes it is going though.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

do you have to keep refilling the brake resorvoir???
any wet brake hose's, wheel cylinders, calipers etc???


----------

